# Triathlete Moving to HK



## haggs (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, I am moving to HK with my bank. I love the outdoor life, doing triathlons and running, and am worried HK wont allow me to do this readily.

Does anyone have any suggestions for the best place to live to enjoy the maximum amount of cycling or trail running (if possible at all) while having a reasonable commute to the financial district?
Thanks!


----------



## kinming (Jul 17, 2011)

haggs said:


> Hi, I am moving to HK with my bank. I love the outdoor life, doing triathlons and running, and am worried HK wont allow me to do this readily.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for the best place to live to enjoy the maximum amount of cycling or trail running (if possible at all) while having a reasonable commute to the financial district?
> Thanks!


TungChung has lots of trials and bike lanes, and a direct rail to Central, the banking centre, though its air is polluted by the airport nearby. I prefer Shatin, though it is like a 40min commute. Many Expats live on Lemma Island, with lots of trails and beaches, but the country roads suit mountain bikes much better than road bikes. Good news is, Triathlon is getting popular, you may like the local competitions.


----------

